# Toybox Nano Pack 3 Released



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2021)

Hi Folks!

To kick off the holiday period we have just updated the Nano Pack to *Nano Pack 3*!

The updated pack includes over 50 brand new blocks, as well as many improvements and fixes.

The pack’s *750 mini-sized synthesis blocks for Reaktor Player* can be combined in limitless combinations using virtual patch cables. The blocks combine sequencing, sampling and digital synthesis with state of the art analogue modelling.

One of the highlights of the update is a new block called Nano Snapshots. This block is a global snapshots panel for all the blocks in a rack; no need to wire it up as all the connections happen automatically. The Nano Snapshots block is a great way to try out ideas or perform using variations of a sound. You can also control the block with MIDI or globally modulate snapshots using the ‘Snapshots’ port.

The pack it can be purchased for a limited time for $40 (normally $65), the update is free for existing users, an email will be sent out with installation instructions etc.

More information on the Nano Pack can be found HERE.

David


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 17, 2021)

Wow! Such a great investment - improvements keep rolling in and new stuff as well. Very happy with REAKTOR and Nano Pack in particular as my main modular-in-the-box. The mind boggles if one tries to imagine what all of this stuff would cost in the hardware Eurorack universe… 

Thanks David. This is excellent stuff to explore over the coming holidays! ❤️


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2021)

Amazing, thanks!! 

If anyone is interested a list of all the new blocks in can be found here:









Release Notes


Nano Pack V3 Released 17th December 2021 Installation instructions:Download the updated pack from your user area then simply replace the V1 Nano Pack folder with the V2 Nano Pack folder, no need to use Native Access (make sure to backup the V1 Nano Pack folder first). New blocks added to the...




www.toyboxaudio.com





and a complete list of included blocks is here:









Nano Pack 3


750 ultra high-quality, low CPU blocks for modern sound design. The ultimate sound design tool with unparalleled flexibility and audio quality Features include: Powerful global snapshot system built into every block. Snapshots can be morphed and selected from an input port, or selected and...




www.toyboxaudio.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2021)

Wishing everyone a happy Christmas!!

By the way we just uploaded a new Nano block: 'All Pass Bank' --> A block based on a bank of 32 all pass filters, one for each harmonic ('partial') of the selected waveform. This block is useful for simulating drums and percussion instruments (feed it a short percussive sound to excite the filters) or adding resonant, laser like textures to loops.

Grab the block from here -->






ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com





We are also currently running an Xmas sale with everything 30% OFF! With an extra introductory discount on the new Nano Pack 3 – $40 (normally $65).

More info here --> www.toyboxaudio.com


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Jan 9, 2022)

I received an email from @[email protected] advising of a 40% off flash sale on his Reaktor blocks Synth Bundle: $65 $39. And other bundles are still on sale, too.








Toybox modular software synthesiser blocks for Reaktor Player


Toy Box is a collection of over 200 modular software synthesis blocks for Native Instruments Reaktor that can be wired together in limitless combinations using virtual patch cables on the front panel. The blocks combine sequencing, sampling, digital synthesis and DSP designs with state of the...




www.toyboxaudio.com


----------

